# FREE dog massage for Agility, injured, lame, older dogs - Herts / Bedfordshire area



## parkyparks (Jul 2, 2013)

I am currently finishing a 2 years diploma in Therapeutic Canine Massage and I'm looking for local dogs as case studies for my course.

Therapeutic Canine Massage is a highly skilled, safe, versatile and non invasive therapy that can resolve common issues like lameness, stiffness and performance issues (for example Agility/Obedience etc..) and can significantly improve the way a dog copes with long term conditions like Arthritis and Hip Dysplasia, helping to not only improve quality of life but also making significant long term changes to the dogs mobility and overall health with quite often outstanding results. It is a blend of 4 disciplines of massage and is remedial deep tissue which enables the practitioner to gain consistent results.

So if your dog is lame and the vets cant find the problem, stiffening up with age or arthritis, has an orthopaedic condition or recovering from an injury then perhaps I can help. Your dog will be treated to 3 1 hour sessions (usually £35 per session) completely FREE of charge as part of my externship. I will travel to you so you dog will be treated in the comfort of its own home.

For more info please message me


----------



## farnhamit (Sep 5, 2013)

I am in watford, Do you travel or will the dog have to come to you?


----------



## parkyparks (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry - I didn't see this reply. I am fully qualified now. If you are still experiencing any mobility or performance issues with your dog then please take a look at my website hbbcaninemassage.co.uk or send me a message. Thanks Hannah


----------

